# Today I will enjoy 2-3 Cape Cods....



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2015)

A tall chilled glass, fill with ice.  1 pt. vodka, 2 pts Cranberry juice (fill glass) a touch of lime juice.  You will love it.:cheers1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2015)

or not.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 27, 2015)

What a mess !  I filled the glass with 1 pint of vodka and 2 pints of cranberry juice and the glass overflowed and went all over the kitchen.

Thanks a lot Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 27, 2015)

Falcon said:


> What a mess !  I filled the glass with 1 pint of vodka and 2 pints of cranberry juice and the glass overflowed and went all over the kitchen.
> 
> Thanks a lot Jim.



Damn!  I hate it when that happens.  Sorry John.


----------



## Shirley (Jul 27, 2015)

Sorry, Jim. I don't do vodka. It makes me do foolish things then fall down. Got anything less potent?


----------

